# Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,
nachdem wir heute am frühen Abend einen ergiebigen Regenschauer hatten entschied ich mich spontan noch ein paar Würfe zu machen. 

Bereits der 5. oder 6. Wurf brachte mir einen Zanderbiss ein, ich verlor den Fisch aber nach ca. 3-4 Sekunden. 

2 Würfe später machte es erneut "Tok", ich schlug an und konnte den Zander auch haken. Wie vermutet war es kein Großer, als ich ihn 3-4 Meter rangepumpt hatte, nahm er auf einmal ordentlich Schnur. Damit hatte ich nur gar nicht gerechnet. 

Einige Sekunden später traute ich meinen Augen nicht, ein strammer Hecht hatte sich den Zander der an meinem Gummifisch hing geschnappt. 

Ich hatte zufällig eine Digitalkamera in der Jackentasche und hab einfach mal draufgehalten. :q 

Bitteschön:
[youtube1]yz6vBxx_b2k[/youtube1]

http://youtu.be/yz6vBxx_b2k


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Geile Sache Franz.

Und dann das noch filmen...!!

Und den Hecht rauskriegen, obwohl der nicht gehakt war!!

Absolut geil!!

Aber ich denke (an Hand Deiner Größe) dass der eher etwas größer war (eher an 90 als an 80 cm...


----------



## Daniel SN (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Geile Aktion. Bekommst dafür ein Doppel Petri.


----------



## Tobi92 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Sachen gibt's [emoji1] 
Petri zum Double


----------



## sprogoe (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Ja, der Franz der kann´s!

Petri auch von mir.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Mit lebendem Köfi und dann noch Edelfisch angeln tststs |supergri. 

Und der Hecht war nicht gehakt? Dämliches Viech. Wie groß war der Zander?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und der Hecht war nicht gehakt? Dämliches Viech.


Naja, guck meine Wampe an:
Was ich zwischen den Kiefern habe, geb ich auch so schnell nicht mehr her..

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*



> Und der Hecht war nicht gehakt? Dämliches Viech. Wie groß war der Zander?



Nö, der Hecht war nicht gehakt. Ich hatte einen 3,25" Shaker dran, an einem 5g Kopf und 2/0er Haken - da ist nix mit Überbeißer :q :q 

Der hat den nur quer festgehalten. 

Der Zander hatte so geschätzt 35cm.


----------



## pike-81 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Moinsen!
Danke für das Video!
Petri Heil zum Doppelfang. 
Kommt nach Line Thru Trout und Line Thru Pike jetzt der Line Thru Zander?
Petri


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Super Sache, franz- danke fürs tolle Video u Petri dir!


----------



## grazy04 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

#6 #6 #6

da sieht man es wieder.... ein ca 35cm "Köder" ist kein Problem für so einen Hecht!


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Klasse Erlebnis. 
 Und dann noch gefilmt... #6

 Die Hampelei mit Rute + Rolle + Cam kenn ich auch zu gut, hast'e super hingekriegt.

 Ansonsten auch ein schöner Brocken:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ansonsten auch ein schöner Brocken:



:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zum "Doppeldrill" und der geglückten Landung  #6


----------



## drathy (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Krasse Sache, dickes Petri dazu! :m#:

Etwas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal vor ca. 20 Jahren in klein. Da hatte auf Wurm ein Kaulbarsch gebissen und den hatte sich dann noch ein nicht allzu großer Barsch geschnappt und komplett inhaliert... #c

Das sind Erlebnisse, die man sein ganzes Leben icht vergisst...#6


----------



## Schugga (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, guck meine Wampe an:
> Was ich zwischen den Kiefern habe, geb ich auch so schnell nicht mehr her..
> 
> :q:q:q:q


 


:q:q:q


PETRI, Franz!
Was für ein Erlebnis!


----------



## boot (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Na Petri ,Franz einfach nur geil. lg ole


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Petri Heil
e
t
r
i
H
e 
i
l

#h


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geile Sache Franz.
> 
> Aber ich denke (an Hand Deiner Größe) dass der eher etwas größer war (eher an 90 als an 80 cm...



Ja, nachdem ich dann das Videomaterial angeschaut hatte dachte ich auch, dass er durchaus wohl etwas größer gewesen sein könnte. 

Egal wie, war auf jeden Fall ein schöner Hecht unter sehr kuriosen Umständen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Und ein schöner Angler - grins.............


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Zwei stramme Brocken.:q

Petri Heil Franz!#6

Wusste gar nicht dass du Ruten baust oder haste die CTS gekauft?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Feine Sache so ein tauziehen mit Hecht ... 
Petri zur Landung #6 - dank Kescher natürlich.

dem Hecht hätteste den zernabbelten Zander nun aber gönnen können  , der sieht schon so aus, als ob er das gut gebrauchen könnte.|znaika:


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht dass du Ruten baust oder haste die CTS gekauft?



Weder noch. Die ist eher zufällig in meinem Rutenregal gelandet. Ich weiß nicht welcher Blank es ist - aber es ist definitiv ein richtig geiler Stock #6


----------



## cin4040 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Video: Hecht attackiert Zander im Drill*

Megacool. Petri.


----------

